# Adding salt with every water change



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Few questions would it be okay and is it harmful to ad salt with every water change. I went to a LFS a while back and the clerk told me that it wasnt good for piranhas. but since it prevents disease etc i thought why not ad it with every water change. Let me know what you people think list the good and the bad thanks for any infos


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't use salt in my tanks unless I'm medicating. As long as you are doing regular tank maintenance and not using live feeders, you shouldn't have to worry about preventing disease in your tank with salt. You are already doing it.

If you want to keep salt in your tanks at all times, make sure you only add enough salt to compensate for the water you take out of the tank.

Randy
CFB


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

That makes since thanks


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Only add salt when you got injury fish,stress, or sick. However it doesn't hurt to add salt with every water change. If you keep maintain your tank weekly with no problem with your water and fish, adding salt withe very water change are not neccesary. But I heard adding salt when do water change are good combo.


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

just remember the only way the salt is leaving your tank is through water change.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> just remember the only way the salt is leaving your tank is through water change.


Also correct. Salt does not evaporate with water. Thus, the more water that evaporates from the tank the great the salt concentration becomes. If you are not removing (via water changes) a proportionate amount of salt from what you are adding back, then you will be slowly increasing the salinity of the tank. Over time, you can end up with a tank closer to a brackish level. Just an FYI.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Just wanted to post an article on Salt from our own information center. Lots of other good info in there for anyone looking.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=13


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good article Safetypin! I always forget to add that when we are talking about salt.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Great info guys thanks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

imo the prophylactic use of adding salt is probably why we get high resistant strains of pathogens. What eventually happens is when something goes wrong with the health of your fish it will take much stronger and toxic meds to treat. So imo salt with every water change is not a good idea.


----------

